# A shop reminder



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

My friend Jim (Chessnut2) suggested that sometimes a little reminder about project assembly is needed. I thought a sign with a simple frame would be a good idea, but unfortunately things didn't turn out too square. I think my miter gauge may need adjustment. And maybe a spell checker for the router wouldn’t be a bad idea either. Is my fix too noticeable? I guess I should have checked everything before assembly … but I didn’t have a reminder. 
:laugh:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

snork!!!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Looks fine to me...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

"I see", said the blind man to his deaf dog...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Nickp said:


> "I see", said the blind man to his deaf dog...


:surprise:...and all of these years I thought it was, "I see, said the blind man as he picked up his hammer and saw". Ya learn sumptin new every day!>


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

schnewj said:


> :surprise:...and all of these years I thought it was, "I see, said the blind man as he picked up his hammer and saw". Ya learn sumptin new every day!>


I guess it depends on the hobby at the time... :surprise:


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I love it.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Spel chek dont alwaise wrok rite nethar.


----------



## David Dickson (Oct 30, 2015)

*Sayings*



Nickp said:


> "I see", said the blind man to his deaf dog...


And I thought it was:-
"I see!" said the blind man.
"You're a liar!" said the dumb.
While the man with no legs walked off in disgust.
:lol::grin:


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

David Dickson said:


> And I thought it was:-
> "I see!" said the blind man.
> "You're a liar!" said the dumb.
> While the man with no legs walked off in disgust.
> :lol::grin:


That about covers it all... :grin::lol:


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

love it!!

I need one in a larger size. Can you scale up the plans?


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Interesting viewpoint.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Nickp said:


> "I see", said the blind man to his deaf dog...


I have always heard that as; I see said the blind man to his deaf wife. :wink:


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

A Polish co-worker of mine always said "I see said the blind carpenter, as he picked up his hammer and saw"


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Yeah, I wouldn't need to intentionally cut to wrong length and angle, I can do that just fine


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

We just learned that (again) doing our front door screen... lol


----------

